
Ask HN: How to disconnect Chrome from my gmail. They have made it so hard - ghosh

======
jeffmould
I am running version 33.0.1750.146 and if I go into Settings there is an
option to disconnect my Google Account from Chrome. Not sure if that is what
you are referring to or not.

------
bifrost
Use another browser? or just make a "fake" gmail account or something...

